# Instant Notification set up



## AnnaS (Feb 20, 2010)

I am not sure where to put this under, please feel free to move.

When I reply on a thread, I forget to subscribe.  Can the thread be set up on instant notification?

Thank you.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 20, 2010)

Just open the thread and then click on "thread tools" and then from the drop down menu select "subscribe to this thread."  In the next window select the notification type, and click "add subscription."  This can be done at any time - not just when you post.  

To go back and find your old posts, click on "quick links" and "your posts."


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 20, 2010)

... and please double check your User Control Panel to be sure you have a valid email address listed.


----------



## AnnaS (Feb 21, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Just open the thread and then click on "thread tools" and then from the drop down menu select "subscribe to this thread."  In the next window select the notification type, and click "add subscription."  This can be done at any time - not just when you post.
> 
> To go back and find your old posts, click on "quick links" and "your posts."



Denise - yes, I am aware of that and I do thank you.  It's just I will reply and be done with it.  I forget most of the times to go to the thread tools and subscribe.  It's no biggie - I am not on here much.  Two others boards I frequent, when replying, it is automatically set up as instant notification - that must be why I forget to do it, not used to it.


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 22, 2010)

AnnaS said:


> Denise - yes, I am aware of that and I do thank you.  It's just I will reply and be done with it.  I forget most of the times to go to the thread tools and subscribe.  It's no biggie - I am not on here much.  Two others boards I frequent, when replying, it is automatically set up as instant notification - that must be why I forget to do it, not used to it.


You can set this as your default in your User Control Panel (User CP link in blue bar near the top of the page), under "Edit Options".


----------



## AnnaS (Feb 22, 2010)

Thank you Doug - I changed it and hopefully it's all set up.  I am clueless when it comes to these things.


----------



## bigrick (Feb 22, 2010)

AnnaS said:


> Thank you Doug - I changed it and hopefully it's all set up.  I am clueless when it comes to these things.



AnnaS, thanks to you starting this thread, I again learned something new to me here on TUG.  Imagine that!


----------

